# Yellow underarm stains.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have an old flannel nightgown that might be six years old. I looked at it and figure that there might be another winter of wear in it, but the underarms are so yellow!

I read the white vinegar is good for removing that stain so I doused the underarms ( of the nightgown) with it and left it sitting for a few hours. I washed it as usual and WOW, am I impressed. 80% of the stain is gone.

I'm gonna start doing that with Roger's undershirts because they get yellowish after a few years!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my gosh, this might work on Andrew's shirts. i was going to take them to the thrift store but they are a bit yellowish so i couldn't. i didn't want to just throw them away. they are all good shirts. i've been putting this off for ages. i might just throw them in the washer with some hot water and vinegar.and see what happens. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> my gosh, this might work on Andrew's shirts. i was going to take them to the thrift store but they are a bit yellowish so i couldn't. i didn't want to just throw them away. they are all good shirts. i've been putting this off for ages. i might just throw them in the washer with some hot water and vinegar.and see what happens. ~Georgia.


Use a lot of vinegar!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the tip! I just tried to get those stains out of a favorite shirt of granddaughter's. I soaked it overnight with some dishwasher detergent, which seemed to get some of it out, but not all. I'll try the vinegar tip! Jan in Co


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to say- I LOVE THIS SITE! I have been looking for a remedy for this for a long time- off to try it, Thank you.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

Great tip!! i was just upstairs starting to tackle the unpacked/stored clothes. sure i've some that have the yellow stain thing going on. thinking i'll use it on some of my old bras that i wear when i'm gardening. moose-thanks.

now i'm thinking that maybe adding some white vinegar to the wash cycle might keep those stains away?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Mooselover said:


> Great tip!! i was just upstairs starting to tackle the unpacked/stored clothes. sure i've some that have the yellow stain thing going on. thinking i'll use it on some of my old bras that i wear when i'm gardening. moose-thanks.
> 
> now i'm thinking that maybe adding some white vinegar to the wash cycle might keep those stains away?


I add 1/2 a cup of vinegar (or more) to the wash cycle and 1/2 a cup to the rinse one.

I've noticed that the clothes are whiter and brighter.


----------



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

Does the vinegar ruin/fade colors? I have some socks that are icky but they have pink toes and heels.


----------

